# Long Vid - Lake Louise last weekend



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Sick, wait till i come up with a vid of me, arsenal and torpedo shreding up sunshine.... And i liked how ling the vid was....


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Not bad too bad. What camera did you use?

I'll be there in two weeks. Hopefully they get a bit of fresh snow soon eh? none on the forecast.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks! Camera was a plain jane Contour Roam, with the 60 fps hack done. I might need to use better editing software because just watching the raw files look great in slow motion... Oh well, I record this more to look back on after the years and see what we used to ride.

My GF (in the red jacket) loves seeing her videos over the last few years to see how far she's come. She tore her MCL that day and the carving at the end of the day was with the pain, still she was trying really hard on her heelside! :eusa_clap:

I'm not sure about the douche that had an accident with her and tried to mate though!


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

What software do you use to edit?

I bought a sony action cam a month or so ago. It's pretty chunky but the picture quality looks to be decent. Am heading up to lake louise within a couple weeks will be good to test it out on the snow.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

oldmate said:


> What software do you use to edit?
> 
> I bought a sony action cam a month or so ago. It's pretty chunky but the picture quality looks to be decent. Am heading up to lake louise within a couple weeks will be good to test it out on the snow.


Cyberlink powerdirector 9 I believe. I've tried Windows Movie Maker but found it locks up a lot. PD9 is actually relatively easy to work with, and I've got it outputting in M2TS format now which doesn't seem to process the video as much. Actually the video produced looks pretty good, but when it's uploaded to youtube it seems to really get shitty.

Was looking at the Sony too recently, I feel like in another generation or two ALL the cameras will have high FPS rates at the lower price point.

You should have fun at LL, there's pretty good cover in most places. Even if no new snow falls there's still fun to be had there. If you get new snow it'll be great! :yahoo:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks like it was a fun time!

Loved the POV. Especially in the trees!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> Looks like it was a fun time!
> 
> Loved the POV. Especially in the trees!


Thanks! Yeah I was actually thinking about cutting out a lot of that POV because most people find it boring...

It blurs really bad but I hit that tree HARD with my leg. Went to jump off the rock to the right and instead I lost my edge and slid pretty fast into the tree. It's funny to watch it now but it scared the shit out of me for a split second! :dizzy: Thought I broke something...


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Thanks! Yeah I was actually thinking about cutting out a lot of that POV because most people find it boring...
> 
> It blurs really bad but I hit that tree HARD with my leg. Went to jump off the rock to the right and instead I lost my edge and slid pretty fast into the tree. It's funny to watch it now but it scared the shit out of me for a split second! :dizzy: Thought I broke something...


I watched the entire thing, mostly because I liked the POV so much! Through the park was fun to watch, too.

Yikes - the blur made it seem like it wasn't that bad. But when it took you some time to get up, I wondered about that. Glad you're okay!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

POV really shines with tree-riding. Then you WANT to see what's coming, not necessarily what the rider's doing.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Donutz said:


> POV really shines with tree-riding. Then you WANT to see what's coming, not necessarily what the rider's doing.


Fair enough! Yeah my GF said she likes watching it to see what lines I take through the trees.

Ever since we've had the thread here about letting loose and carving more in the steep and deep, I've been consciously trying to carry more speed instead of pick and choose my way through. That resulted in some of the falls seen in this vid! :yahoo:

Oh and I was riding my old board, I blame it squarely on the board. :bowdown:

Can't wait for a new snow dump so I can get a better video of that wide open chute on the back of the platter. It was chunky back there but it's my favourite run when it's fresh...


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

poutanen said:


> My GF (in the red jacket) loves seeing her videos over the last few years to see how far she's come. She tore her MCL that day and the carving at the end of the day was with the pain, still she was trying really hard on her heelside! :eusa_clap:
> 
> I'm not sure about the douche that had an accident with her and tried to mate though!


Wait what? Damn that sucks. How long of a recovery?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

seriouscat said:


> Wait what? Damn that sucks. How long of a recovery?


Yeah she had a wipeout off camera. The one on camera she just bonked her head a bit. Off camera I guess she said she was carving and dug in a little too hard, she ended up twisting her knee and the doc in Banff said it was a grade 1 MCL tear. 3-4 weeks he said, although everything on the internet about a grade 1 suggests 3 days to 3 weeks or so.

She's been getting better and better at work so I think with some light physio at home she'll be ready for Whistler in a week and a half! :hope:

She boarded the rest of the day with it, so it can't be too bad...


----------



## bordsmnj (Jan 18, 2013)

wow, that palce looks as awesome as i've pictured it. always wanted to go there. thanks for posting the vid and sorry to hear about your gf's injury.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bordsmnj said:


> wow, that palce looks as awesome as i've pictured it. always wanted to go there. thanks for posting the vid and sorry to hear about your gf's injury.


Thanks! Yeah she's getting better, hopefully good enough to board by next weekend. Lake Louise is awesome it's one of my favorites, there's a little bit of everything there!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> ...Lake Louise is awesome it's one of my favorites, there's a little bit of everything there!


*Awesome Beautiful* you're lucky to have a place like that to ride!! (...I especially like your natural history lesson in the beginning! ...Rock, ...tree, ...snow!!!) :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> *Awesome Beautiful* you're lucky to have a place like that to ride!! (...I especially like your natural history lesson in the beginning! ...Rock, ...tree, ...snow!!!) :laugh: :thumbsup:


Yeah I usually announce if I go over a rock to try to save the guys behind me, then I got friendly with the tree in the process! :yahoo: My GF and I moved 3500 km from home to be near mountains like this... It was worth the move but now I want to get even closer to them. (Lake Louise is 2 hrs from me, not bad for a day trip but it wouldn't hurt to be closer!)


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

Try Sony Vegas, it will take some work to learn it, but if you get the render settings good, it's almost the same quality as the raw files. If you don't want to buy it I can help you out, just PM me.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

corneilli said:


> Try Sony Vegas, it will take some work to learn it, but if you get the render settings good, it's almost the same quality as the raw files. If you don't want to buy it I can help you out, just PM me.


Actually I just paid for the latest version of PowerDirector a couple days ago (after editing this vid). My issue isn't the post-production quality, it's once it's uploaded to youtube that it gets grainy (especially in the snow, it seems to want to turn them into large blocks of white).

I'm wondering if vimeo or google video has different compression for uploaded vids? Not likely for google since it's the owner of youtube, but vimeo seems to have good quality vids posted.

Also, wondering which format is best to upload to youtube, or if format even has an effect. I uploaded an M2TS file, but the website seems to suggest MP4. Although MPEG2 (M2TS) has less compression than MP4. Maybe it's better to compress into MP4 on my end, rather than allowing youtube to have their way with it? :dunno:


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Actually I just paid for the latest version of PowerDirector a couple days ago (after editing this vid). My issue isn't the post-production quality, it's once it's uploaded to youtube that it gets grainy (especially in the snow, it seems to want to turn them into large blocks of white).
> 
> I'm wondering if vimeo or google video has different compression for uploaded vids? Not likely for google since it's the owner of youtube, but vimeo seems to have good quality vids posted.
> 
> Also, wondering which format is best to upload to youtube, or if format even has an effect. I uploaded an M2TS file, but the website seems to suggest MP4. Although MPEG2 (M2TS) has less compression than MP4. Maybe it's better to compress into MP4 on my end, rather than allowing youtube to have their way with it? :dunno:


I bet a lot has to do with the M2TS format. You should try to use the following when finishing your video: 

"Although YouTube accepts multiple formats including .MOV, .AVI, .WMV, and .FLV, the advanced specifications page recommends H.264/AAC in an MP4 container format."

You may have to do a little googling for your program specifically, but its a super standard option in Adobe Premiere.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Worst 9 min of my life!

Jokes man, looked like a pretty nice day at LL! I'm hoping to get there in the next month lets try to make it work for at least a half day riding together. GF looked like she was ripping there, good stuff.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Casual said:


> Worst 9 min of my life!
> 
> Jokes man, looked like a pretty nice day at LL! I'm hoping to get there in the next month lets try to make it work for at least a half day riding together. GF looked like she was ripping there, good stuff.


Lol, you've been quiet on here! And I've been non-existant on boardaddict...

I'm down with LL, KH, or Fernie (I know I'm the only one here who likes Nakiska lol). GFs getting a lot better on her board, last year was her getting used to big mountains year, this year she's starting to take chances and really get into the fun stuff more! :yahoo:

I still keep meaning to setup the cam in the park like you did and work on a jump, again and again and again. Inspiring vid! :thumbsup:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks fun. I bet those wide open runs are awesome in powder.... Straight.... Wide open turns. I think I may have to drop by that mtn one day.... Hard to tell the slope angle but looks around 40-45 degree slope.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Lol, you've been quiet on here! And I've been non-existant on boardaddict...
> 
> I'm down with LL, KH, or Fernie (I know I'm the only one here who likes Nakiska lol). GFs getting a lot better on her board, last year was her getting used to big mountains year, this year she's starting to take chances and really get into the fun stuff more! :yahoo:
> 
> I still keep meaning to setup the cam in the park like you did and work on a jump, again and again and again. Inspiring vid! :thumbsup:


Haha ya I've been working... like actually working instead of being on here. I'm around though. Bought a house and getting married so this year sucks for getting to the mountains and I hurt my shoulder a few weeks ago, I'm about a week away from riding again so hopefully I'll be out soon. Do it, its a great learning tool, my 3's are noticably better now that I'm staying compact and holding my grab thx to video, and I'm way over rotating without effort so 5's are coming as soon as I nut up.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> Looks fun. I bet those wide open runs are awesome in powder.... Straight.... Wide open turns. I think I may have to drop by that mtn one day.... Hard to tell the slope angle but looks around 40-45 degree slope.


Yeah! Here's a pic of that run/chute in the back last may. I think it's about 45 degrees at the steepest part, and probably a good 400m long or so.










And here's a view the other day looking back up...










If you make it up here let me know and I'll give you the grand tour! lol 



Casual said:


> Haha ya I've been working... like actually working instead of being on here. I'm around though. Bought a house and getting married so this year sucks for getting to the mountains and I hurt my shoulder a few weeks ago, I'm about a week away from riding again so hopefully I'll be out soon. Do it, its a great learning tool, my 3's are noticably better now that I'm staying compact and holding my grab thx to video, and I'm way over rotating without effort so 5's are coming as soon as I nut up.


Sucks about the shoulder, hopefully it's better soon! I've had my share of shoulder injuries and it wasn't fun. Yeah I've got a new riding buddy out here who's a bit of a park rat, so he's forcing me to spend more time in the air. It's exactly what I need to sack up and start hitting the kickers again! :yahoo: This year I insist on spinning more.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

That park looks like a lot of fun. My fiance's dad is in Alberta. Next time we're up I'll def be checking this place out.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Extremo said:


> That park looks like a lot of fun. My fiance's dad is in Alberta. Next time we're up I'll def be checking this place out.


Yeah Lake Louise's park is my favorite in the area. COP has big stuff but they basically either have small jumps (like I hit on the left) or MASSIVE kickers. I mean MASSIVE. Sunshine has a decent park too. But the video at Lake Louise is only about 1/3rd of what it's like once it's fully built.

They had a BX race their last weekend, and after that they should finish constructing the full park.

It usually looks something like this with stuff off on the left side of the lift too. It's a high speed lift and the park takes up about half the vert of that lift. The chalet is right at the base of the park, so in the spring people are out there watching the tricks and having a cold one.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

idk if u did this but when u upload a video to youtube, its gonna ask if u want them to auto stabilizer ur video or something like that do not click yes. it will make the video look blurry at some points and make it move all over the place.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

509-pow said:


> idk if u did this but when u upload a video to youtube, its gonna ask if u want them to auto stabilizer ur video or something like that do not click yes. it will make the video look blurry at some points and make it move all over the place.


Yeah I did... I'm kinda on the fence about it. It makes it WAY more stable, but does like an underwater fishbowl effect every once in a while. I might try running the video again through powerDirector with their anti-shake enabled, and upload it that way.

In my vids if the helmet (black chunk on the left) is bobbing all over then anti shake is enabled through either youtube or the production software. :dunno: Wish there was a better way. The good thing about Powerdirector is you can choose the level of anti-shake you want to go with. Somewhere around the middle actually seems to produce decent results.

I might do a couple back to back vids for you guys to help me out with. Find the best solution... Thanks!


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

Mp4 or .mov is the best format for youtube by far (I know because I edited alot of Call of Duty Montages, don't want to talk about it xD ). Also, if you are rendering, to spare render time, youtube decompresses everything to 30fps, so there is no need to render more than 30fps (really takes A LOT of the rendering time away if you compare it to rendering 60fps)


----------

